

Happy New 1984 - jmtame
http://thepiratebay.org/

======
lallysingh
Actually the "First Post!" comments in different languages was the first thing
that caught my eye on the blog post.... humanity is so similar across all
cultures and languages. A troll by any other name/culture/creed is still a
troll :-)

------
zitterbewegung
I don't know why but as soon as I looked at that page I wanted to search for
1984 the movie.

~~~
tlrobinson
Coincidentally, I'm reading the book at the moment (again). Is the movie any
good?

And of course, don't forget the epic Macintosh ad:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYecfV3ubP8>

~~~
zitterbewegung
I have watched it on google video up to the sex scene. it was pretty faithful
to the book. I did read the whole book online . Now that I have revisited it
is pretty faithful.

